# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Atheer, AiR smart glasses (AiR = Augmented interactive Reality), Atheer Labs, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Atheer Labs, Inc.

"Atheer One: What it feels like to have superpowers!" on Indiegogo

"Atheer App's" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Atheer Labs live app demos 

 Uploaded on Dec 6, 2013




> Have a look at what using the Atheer Labs glasses can do for you. All from the point of view of the user.

----------


## Airicist

A vision of the future through immersive 3D glasses, by Atheer Labs 

Published on Dec 19, 2013




> Have a sneak peek at what the future could look like when wearing Atheer's immersive 3D glasses. Your information is available everywhere you go, and it helps you be more productive and make more educated decisions. From exercise, to education, gaming and business uses, you are only limited by your imagination!
> 
> All content presented here is conceptual rendering of the possibilities that the Atheer Labs devices will enable.

----------


## Airicist

Atheer Product and Experience Introduction

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> See the experience of wearing and using the Atheer Developer Kit, and how you can combine the power of 3D augmented reality with gesture-based interaction to enhance deskless worker productivity.

----------


## Airicist

Atheer AiR Glasses demo video

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> See the experience of wearing and using the Atheer AiR Glasses, and how you can combine the power of 3D augmented reality with gesture-based interaction to enhance deskless worker productivity.

----------

